# Cwc Issued Manual Wind Watch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hello a friend of mine is selling a working cwc manual wind/possibly auto watch atm. it is in virtually perfect nich and has the crows foot and all. he wants Â£100 for it. as a ball park figure is that what you'd expect for one of these as i can only seem to find quartz ones on the bay?


----------



## mr.h (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

Thats a keen price, the last few iv seen on ebay have gone for Â£130 to Â£200ish

mr.h


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I'd say that was a very good price , i'd bite his hand off at that


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

bought it. has an issue with the stem coming out but only payed Â£60 in the end so should be a good resto project, will add pics soon


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thomasr said:


> bought it. has an issue with the stem coming out but only payed Â£60 in the end so should be a good resto project, will add pics soon


Bargain the stem should be an easy fix , maybe just the screw needs tightening , if the screw wont tighten then its going to be the setting lever come adrift .


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > bought it. has an issue with the stem coming out but only payed Â£60 in the end so should be a good resto project, will add pics soon
> ...


Hello was a split stem eta movement in there. just ordered another stem from cousins uk for about 4 quid and fits well. now it winds and sets perfectly. Also has a hacking mechanism which is nice. is on for a service atm as amplitude was under 200deg so will put on pics when i get it back


----------

